# For stripped cranks-the Unior pedal bushing kit- It works!



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 15, 2012)

After the local bike shop quoted me 62.00 per crank, plus tax to re-thread the cranks on a 1938 Raleigh, and then didn't seem sure they could actually do it on steel cranks I went ahead and mail ordered the whole Unior pedal bushing set.  First big picture I could find is at:
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Tools-Tool-Kits,77/Unior/Union-Pedal-Tap-And-Bushing-Set,5103
Not cheap, but the taps really work a treat.  The built in reamer opens up the original hole and keeps it straight- important because the pedal axis usually isn't perpindicular to the face of the cranks.  No need to drill a pilot hole.  The slow taper on the reamer and the threads cuts a very clean thread for the steel bushing, which will have to be loctited in place and trimmed to fit.  A very easy job!  The only problem for the crowd here is that it's only available for 9/16 pedals, not 1/2".  Worked just fine on my steel cranks, and should be even easier on aluminum.   I'm happy with the tool.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Andrew. I'm going to order a set for my shop. $62. is steep !


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 16, 2012)

12.00 for the bushing and 50.00 for labor....  Each crank took me about 10 minutes, going very slowly and using a lot of lube.  I'm starting to really like Tap Magic.


----------

